# KEBC Delete write-up



## ian.macmillan (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Im looking for a working link to a KEBC Delete write-up for my '08 Brute. All the threads seem to have dead links, broken images, or incorrect information.

Thanks!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Use these guy's delete kit.

Electronic 2WD 4WD Display Light Wire Harness, and Kebc Delete,


----------



## snopro8000 (Feb 5, 2018)

I installed that exact kit. Pretty straight forward. Been using it for over 2 years now. Shifts from 2wd to 4wd MUCH faster than even before the kbec went to hell. Well worth the money.


----------



## Baybilly (Sep 18, 2018)

Just installed the Ultimate kit on my 04 Prairie and ir works great. Deleted both actuators so no electronic problems to worry about.


----------

